# UFC Predictions



## JDenz (Feb 27, 2003)

Well UFC is this week and we all know what that means time for the predictions.

 Yves Edwards -  Rich "No Love" Clementi  - I say Edwards in his first ever wbd

 Matt Serra V. Din Thomas- Serra by sub.  Serra needs a win big time. 

"The Giant" Gan McGee v Alexandre "Café" Dantas - McGee by KO

 Matt Lindland v Phil Baroni- Baroni by JD

Vladimir Matyushenko v  Pedro Rizzo- mind tells me to take Matyushenko but I just can't pick agianst Rizzo.  Rizzo by KO

BJ Penn v Caol Uno- I am going to call a bit of an upset here and go with Uno.  He won't get knocked out twice.  

Tank Abbott v Frank Mir- Gonna go the tank man, win by something crazy or if he loses who cares it probley will be worth seeing.

Ricco Rodriguez vs Tim Sylvia- Well I underestimated Ricco once but not agian,  If he comes in as well trained for Sylvia as he was for Couture he will win should be a good fight Lets go UFC.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well UFC is this week and we all know what that means time for the predictions.
> 
> Yves Edwards -  Rich "No Love" Clementi  - I say Edwards in his first ever wbd
> ...



It would be hard to bet against that except BJ Penn should win again and I want tank to go down!


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well UFC is this week and we all know what that means time for the predictions.
> 
> Yves Edwards -  Rich "No Love" Clementi  - I say Edwards in his first ever wbd
> ...



Ricco Rodriguez!!!!!
Frank Mir
BJ Penn
Broni!!
"Cafe" ( By Submisson )
Don't Know The 1st Guy's


----------



## JDenz (Feb 27, 2003)

We will see tomorrow


----------



## JDenz (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry I was busy yesterday and I didn't get a chance to post the result of Friday's UFC
SPOILER: DO not read if you you don't want to know the results















Fight one:  Vladimir Matyushenko won in a JD.  It was by no means a dominating win but Vlady did enough to win.  Rizzo had a couple solid strikes but kept backing up, not a good showing for Pedro but he was never really in danger.

Fight two: Lidland beat Baroni by another super close JD.  This one was a tough call because Baroni might have got rounds one and three while Lidland had round two without a doubt maybe even 10-8.   However the lasting impression was the last 20 seconds of the fight Lidland was extended on a double leg shot with his head inbetween Baroni's legs Baroni was sprawled agianst the fence with Lidland trapped on his knees, Baroni went punch after punch to Lidlands Kidneys.  It was a disturbing image.

Fight Three: Bj Penn Caol Uno was a draw.  I think this was a bad all I think that BJ dominated this fight.  He dominated rounds 1,4,5, had Uno's back a handfull of times had him in trouble on the feet and had moe takedowns.  Uno won round 2 and the third could have a draw.  This was a bad call.

Fight Four:  Frank Mir took Tank Abbott apart.  He tapped Tank in 45 seconds with a toe hold.  It looked bad.

Fight Five:  Tim Sylvia knocked out the Heavyweight champ of the world in the first round.  Ricco was never in this fight at all.  It looked like he was in shape he just couldn't deal with the striking.

Fight Six:  Yves Edwards destroyed Clementia.  This was more of a butt whooping then a fight Clementia had no offense till the third round. 
Untelevised fights:  Matt Serra lost to Din Thomas and Gan McGee ko'd Alexandre "Café" Dantas.


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Sorry I was busy yesterday and I didn't get a chance to post the result of Friday's UFC
> SPOILER: DO not read if you you don't want to know the results
> 
> ...



Man I Made some Mistakes in My Call
Ricco is still one of My Favs. I Know Hill Be back on Top Soon
Per Haps He Will Retun To Pride & Go For That Titel


----------



## JDenz (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know he looked pretty bad in that fight but UFC is the place for him Pride is stacked with heavy's so UFC is a little weaker there now.


----------

